
Analyzing Hunger: perception and empathy - reachyou
http://monkspie.com/hungersurvey?utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=hackernewspost
======
reachyou
Despite being among the top 10 percentile of fastest growing economies, India
remains home to the largest hungry and undernourished population in the world.
Almost 200 million people sleep hungry every night and around 7000 die of
hunger everyday.

Hunger is India's (and the World's) greatest problem even today. Help us in
our analysis by answering a few questions and we will FEED ONE PERSON for
every completed response.

